# What Is Your Average Tip Per Ride?



## ATX987 (Feb 25, 2018)

In the past 20 trips, I made $10 in tips for an average of $.50 per ride.

In the past 50 trips, I made $30 in tips for an average of $.60 per ride.

In the past 100 trips, I made $74 in tips for an average of $.74 per ride.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Last week I did 26 trips and made $22 in tips with Uber and coincidently I did 26 trips with Lyft and got $20 in tips. That's is a little over 80 cents a trip. I didn't feel like digging in any deeper atm. None of this is including cash, food, or other tips.


----------



## Driving4Change (Aug 17, 2018)

So far I've made $25 in tips. I have 29 total rides because I'm new. I'll check back with averages when being super new doesn't affect the odds. 

Note one was a $10 tip on a $19 ride just to carry a woman up the street and back home. She already had the loop-around and stops programmed in the app and I was still learning the multi-stop thing. She was quick with them too.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

ATX987 said:


> In the past 20 trips, I made $10 in tips for an average of $.50 per ride.
> 
> In the past 50 trips, I made $30 in tips for an average of $.60 per ride.
> 
> In the past 100 trips, I made $74 in tips for an average of $.74 per ride.


seems like you are going down hill

I went back 8 weeks with uber only and only considered in app tips (I dont have a record of cash tips, my wife gets these)

351 rides, $ 27.80 ride income and $159 tips

so the average ride was $8 and the average tip/ride was $2.20 and I was tipped on average a little less than 6% of ride income....


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

0.28¢ per ride last during last completed 1052 rides . Also not one tip posted after My last trip in which I completed 600 trips in the 30 days prior . One can almost certainly say that after completing 600 rides in a 30 day span that at least a few would log back in and tip . Hmmm some shady shit going on.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

oldfart said:


> seems like you are going down hill
> 
> I went back 8 weeks with uber only and only considered in app tips (I dont have a record of cash tips, my wife gets these)
> 
> ...


I've got you at $.08 per ride and $.45 in tips per ride.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

oldfart said:


> seems like you are going down hill
> 
> I went back 8 weeks with uber only and only considered in app tips (I dont have a record of cash tips, my wife gets these)
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what I did with this post but the numbers are clearly wrong. Fat fingers in the cell phone probably. Or not enough coffee


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

It’s OK Old farts screwup. I understand it is 351 completed trips your Total fares$2780 not $27.80 and received $159 in tips which turns out to $.45 Per trip


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber315 said:


> It's OK Old farts screwup. I understand it is 351 completed trips your Total fares$2780 not $27.80 and received $159 in tips which turns out to $.45 Per trip


So I did this thing again, Jan 1 to July 1 (6 months) Uber only and in app tips only.. I

790 rides 
$13652 ride income 
$1392 tips

average tip/ride $1.76
tip income is 10% of total income


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

oldfart said:


> So I did this thing again, Jan 1 to July 1 (6 months) Uber only and in app tips only.. I
> 
> 790 rides
> $13652 ride income
> ...


What are the rates in Ft Myers?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

This is what I am paid

x
$0.7630/mi 
$0.0980/min


xl
$1.1232/mi
$0.1440/min


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

This week: 
48 Uber trips, $623 income, $37 tips = $0.77 per trip
7 Lyft trips, $166 income, $19 tips = $2.71 per trip


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber 

790 rides 
$13652 ride income
$1392 tips

average tip/ride $1.76
tip income is 10% of total income




Lyft 

431 rides
$7118 ride income
$746 tips

average tip $1.73 per ride
tip income is 10% of total income


So I do twice as many Uber rides as Lyft but it seems average tip income is the pretty much same


----------

